# What Do You Think?



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:I met a very interesting lady yesterday. She use to be a registered nurse, but now owns/runs a health food store. I sat with her for 3 hrs discussing fibromyalgia. Her belief is fm is caused by candida. She would like me to go on this strict diet and supplements for 8 days. There is no dairy products, fruits, fermented foods. I'm allowed to eat rice cakes, fish, yams,brown rice, veggies (preferably raw), organic eggs, free range chickens, oat bran & rice milk. The supplements I need to take are evening primrose, Pau D'arco tea, enzymes, kelp, aloe vera gel,acidophilus,glucosamine, garlic. I think I'll have to take out a loan just for the supplements. I should lose 8-15 lbs in the first week. And apparently after a month new foods will be slowly reintroduced into my system. Has anyone tried anything similar to this and did they find it helped. She also mentionede build up of lactic acid in our muscles is causing the pain. I need your advice. Should I try it?


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Hi Weener,I have heard about reducing dairy products.I have a good friend who runs a health store.I believe there is some validity to some supplements. But becarefull---supplements can be as dangerouse as any other drug.I always check with my doc first. As i am going to start the magnesium and b-complex. I am leary of these "programs" like you are suggesting. So far i havnt seen anyone better yet and like you said it is expensive.As for food--i still think if we eat a balanced diet and eat in moderation--that is the key.I dont know if you have ibs or not but the diet you described gave me cramps just reading it. lolWhy no fruit? You need fruit.The lactat storing in the muscles is nonsense.I dont no weener---the diet wont hurt you but becarefull of the supplements.Debbie


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

I never thought about the dangers of supplements, but you are absolutely right. I was thinking about starting them without contacting anyone. It makes me wonder about something. I started calcium/magnesium/zinc/ about a month ago and since then my blood pressure has gone up. I already have high blood pressure and take medication for it. I have to check with the pharmacist about this. The candida diet doesn't allow sugars of any type for awhile. That's what she told me no fruit. She even told me to stop drinking bottled water and instead buy a Britta and filter the tap water. Yes, I do have ibs. When she mentioned rice cakes, I almost cracked up. I hate the stuff. I remember years ago when I was on Weight Watchers I ate so many rice cakes (this was before the flavored ones - which I can't have apparently) I couldn't stand the sight of them. I think I will head into town tomorrow and take my list of supplements to the pharmacy. Thanks for warning me. I'll have to take some time and think about this one.


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Weener!I am with Deb, I'm a little leary of diets. I do know that cutting down on sugar, which is a big vice of mine, helps with all my symptoms, particulartly fatigue. If you have a yeast problem sugar is only feeding it also.I take vitamin supplements, wouldn't be without them and the Caltrate for the IBS-D, but I'm leary of mega-anything, you know?I know you'll make the right decision.love to all, mama-ps rice cakes are the worst!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2001)

Hey, Weener and everyone--Just thought I would put in my 2 cents.....I started a modified Atkins diet the first of the year which has helped a bit in my "achiness" and "Soreness" of muscles. when I say modified, I do stay away from breads and sweets, no sugars. I eat lots of fish, tuna, a little ham, a little chicken and very little beef(osteoarthritis in hands). I eat lots of salad with great veggies in the salad. Believe it or not, I am even eating a bit of peanut butter with WASA crackers (rye). It's mainly low carb but not as extreme as Atkins. I feel better knowing that I am not eating the sugars at least. I have no dairy either.From what I can see of the supplements, Weener, most of them are yeast killers, the Pau D'arco, garlic, etc. I do take the acidophilus everyday (quite a bit). That even helps the IBS quite a bit besides keeping away the yeast buggies. I also take the glucosomine/chondroitin for the osteo. I'm surprised she said to eat rice, though, as that is sugary grain, isn't it?The supplements can get expensive. Some of them are necessary though. I have lost a little weight as an added bonus to being on the diet, or I like to say my way of eating. It's not really a diet, I'm just eating better for myself. By being on a nonsugar type diet, you'll be killing of the yeast buggies that might be in ya having fun!!!!!!!!Hope this helps! Lynne


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi weener!FWIW - here's my experience.oat bran = very good, I tolerate it quite well, like the taste, and supposedly it helps lower cholestrol.rice milk = didn't like the taste, I prefer Soy Milk instead.evening primrose = although other people report feeling great using this, I didn't like how it made me feel. I use fish oil capsules, and the occassional spoonfuls of olive oil. Flax oil kept giving me headaches.Pau D'arco tea = no experience. Wife raves about green tea.enzymes = didn't see any change so I pass on it.kelp = no experience. But hear good things about spiruela.aloe vera gel = no experience, but again hear good things.acidophilus = no experience, wonder about the bacteria overgrowth thing on the IBS board.glucosamine = use everyday, relieves lower back pain (sciatica). Clinical trials seem to be proving the validity of this supplement.garlic = tried this several times, didn't like how it made me feel. Seemed like an overdose of sulfur, gave me dry mouth. Don't use.I've tried to cut down on milk, and use calcium instead. The Cod Liver Oil I tried, I just could not stomach the taste, another $15 down the drain. So far the fish oil seems to be going pretty good.I'm also a strong advocate of Vitamin C. I take 2,000mg and can see (feel) a difference.I would start off by adding one item at a time and judge how you feel with it. I'd try each item for a week before I add the next item.I don't buy into this Herkimer(?) effect thing, and imho if something makes you feel worse, don't use it.All of us react differently, so don't be surprise if someone has great luck with something that makes you feel terrible.HTH - NickT


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2001)

Weener, I did forget to say that yeast (candida) hates acidity. I take quite a bit of Vitamin C a day, 6000 mg.Nick, I hate to disagree with ya, but when I started the MSM October 1999, I had a horrible herx for about 3 days as toxins were ridding from my system. When the 3 or 4 days passed, my energy was unbelievable and I felt so much better. I am still taking the MSM 8000 mg.Also, two weeks into taking my antibiotic with my antibiotic protocol last June, I had a horrible herx as the antibiotic was killing off some of the mycoplasma in my bod! My muscles were just killing me and it slowly passed from head to toe. The herx lasted about two weeks and then evened back out. There really is something to these herxes but can be scary not knowing "Is it the toxins leaving my system?" or "Is it the med doing something bad to me?"


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thank you Debbielee, Mamamia, Nick T & Lynne for your replies. I've decided to give the diet a try. As for the supplements I don't think I will try them all. At the present time I am taking magnesium/calcium/zinc and I will go back on the vitamin C. I will cut out the sugar and have already started the oat bran (which I love). So this weekend is my last hurrah for awhile. I have my litte niece's birthday this Saturday (ice-cream & cake mmmm...)thanks again


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2001)

Hey Weener, Have you ever been tested for candida? Seems a logical place to start. My brain isn't functioning a full capacity, so this is short!







DeeDee


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

DeeDee, I was tested for candida in l987 and the results came out positive. I was on nystatin and went on the candida diet for awhile. I did feel better after. I guess it wouldn't hurt to go back and get retested.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Hi, I'm new to this board, have been on the IBS board and just found this one today. I have FM but I also get very sore down the sternum and ribcage. I believe they call this costal chondritis. Does anyone know how this relates to FM? I know that weather changes affect my aching.


----------



## TaniaF (Jan 23, 2001)

Ooops, I forgot to ask you the question after reading your posts. How does one check for Candida?


----------

